# Will the ear straighten up?



## Gunnarsmum (Jul 4, 2008)

His ears have been up for a few weeks now but this one ear is always tipped backwards... Should I be worried or will it straighten up in time?










this is a picture of what they look like head on


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

yes, give him time and it will straighten


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Yup, it will straighten out!! Fenna had both ears bent back for a few weeks! After Sika,(Pic in album, one ear down, I was worried,) but Fen's ears are straight up! (and larger than life!!!)


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

of all the 'irregular' ears - thats the one position that i've never seen stay... when i got my (now my brothers) gsd at 5 months, both her ears tipped back like that... at 8 months one of them still did and i was sure that she'd just be unique... i dont remember when exactly, but not much after 8 months both were up and strong!


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Kai's one ear did that and his breeder told me to use a band-aid to fix it. It sounds crazy, but it worked ! Bring the ear tip forward and pinch the ends together. Wrap the band-aid around it and leave it on for 3 days. Remove the band-aid after 3 days. If it falls backward again, then repeat the process.


----------

